# Do you understand the risk you're taking?



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

If you ever have a legal issue with Uber you will need to go to The Netherlands. The company has ZERO accountability in Australia yet YOU the driver are fully exposed to risk and tax. How can anyone trust a company that can't be sued in the company it operates (Australia). They are taking you all for a ride.

Here's an article By GEORGIA WILKINS

Would you accept a job that guaranteed unpredictable pay, forced you to cover your own costs and put you at risk of losing your income at any time without warning?

That's what's expected of the thousands of workers signing up to join Uber's legion of driver-partners.

Continue reading at:

http://m.smh.com.au/business/workpl...uld-be-loathe-to-sign-it-20160523-gp25vc.html


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

It will be interesting to see just how enforceable the driver's contract is in court. The court action started by Mike Oze-Igiehon here in Perth will be an interesting case to monitor:

http://www.smh.com.au/business/the-...for-deactivating-account-20160517-gowsd5.html


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Here's an article By GEORGIA WILKINS
> 
> Would you accept a job that guaranteed unpredictable pay, forced you to cover your own costs and put you at risk of losing your income at any time without warning?
> 
> ...


In the quoted article about Uber driver contracts, the SMH quotes Professor Joellen Riley, the Dean of the Sydney Law School, saying she would be "loath to sigh such a contract". I would be astonished if senior lawyers seriously considered driving for Uber, regardless of contract, but her comments are too narrow.

Rather than focus on Uber, she should take on the cab industry. It would be a rare cabbie (apart from those few who own and drive their own cabs) who has any certainty of employment. In my five years of cab driving, I never once signed any sort of contract with those who provided the cabs for me to drive. Cabdrivers can and do turn up to work to find that their job has been given to somebody else and they must look elsewhere at short notice.

Cabbies have no holidays, no sick leave, few rights. In this age of card payments, it may be weeks or months before a driver gets paid. If a cabbie says the credit card machine is not working, he's probably lying, but only to get some cash in hand to pay his bills.

The rate of pay for both Uber and taxi drivers is pitiful. Less than ten dollars an hour is commonplace after paying all expenses and tax. No wonder drivers fall asleep at the wheel as they try to glean every last cent out of their days.

I think I am on safe ground opining that Professor Riley would not sign any employment contract, whether with Uber or a cab fleet, for the money offered. It would not be worth her time.


----------

